# How long do pregnancy symptoms go on after mmc?



## bellamamma

Hi all, sorry if this has already been a thread but...
I am one week and 2 days post D&C (at 11 weeks), and am still having tons of bloating, gas, in general bowel difficulties, and my breasts are sore but in a different way. I imagine these are because I still have a high progesterone level, does anyone know or have experience of how long it takes for it to go back to normal? Anyone else have the bloating (it was worse when I was still pg), I can't even button my pants, have to use the bellybelt which makes me angry as it reminds me I was pg...and now I'm not.
Thanks for all advice and sorry for all your losses :hugs:


----------



## Lynda09

I suffer with ibs which is quite bad at the mo I miscarried 5 weeks at about 10 weeks plus I've had an infection. From my experience everyone is different my bowel problems have been bad since the pregnancy and were bad last year after my first miscarriage I think it can take a while for everything to settle down our bodies have been through alot I'm sure it will sort itself out soon it will prob be alot better once you've had your first af. 

Lynda


----------



## bky

My symptoms were gone by the time I had my D&C, but I had my D&C at 15 weeks after I found out I had had a MMC at 12 weeks. The symptoms did persist until 14 weeks though--before the D&C. I did have some dreadful constipation afterward though. That was gone after a week though (I think? Was nearly a year ago, sorry).


----------



## mke

i had mmc at 7 weeks and lost at 11weeks 2days, i had symptoms for just over 2 weeks after not a nice reminder. everyone is different though. sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## kstan

I ad D and C at 10 weeks and 10 days later my symptoms have gone and my preg tests are only v faint now x


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks everyone, that gives me hope that in the next week they should be fading away...


----------



## tiggerlix

i had a d&c after my mmc 14yrs ago,i remeber them telling me to try after 1st period.I had another bfp 3 months later
xxxx


----------



## sophxx

my symptoms wewnt straight away if not before i found out id lost the baby! x


----------



## groovygrl

hi bella

i am just on 1st day of AF after mmc. If you remember, I was same timing as you (was 11 weeks but baby gone at about 7.) So, so gutted about AF. was really hoping for something else. was a bit of a rollercoaster ride this month 'cus I was also really bloated and uncomfortable and felt preg. symptoms for the last week (nausea, sore boobs, spotty face, abundance of cm, funny taste in mouth) and obviously a few imagined symptoms as well. it's all been a bit much really:wacko:

i also had quite a bit of anxiety - not at all something I am normally aquainted with and a lot of hair loss.

i have been really up and down with strong preg. symptoms over the last couple weeks. it did my head in actually. I honestly told DH that I would be surprised if I wasn't pregnant again:dohh:, 'cus it felt a lot like how I did before I got BFP in Dec. but clearly it's been all the hormones just flying around trying to find balance.

i know you're TTC this month as well so I don't want you to lose the inspiration to hope for all things wonderful. Anything and everything is possible! just be really gentle with yourself and my best advice is to do whatever works best for you to bring mind, body and spirit together.:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

groovygrl said:


> hi bella
> 
> i am just on 1st day of AF after mmc. If you remember, I was same timing as you (was 11 weeks but baby gone at about 7.) So, so gutted about AF. was really hoping for something else. was a bit of a rollercoaster ride this month 'cus I was also really bloated and uncomfortable and felt preg. symptoms for the last week (nausea, sore boobs, spotty face, abundance of cm, funny taste in mouth) and obviously a few imagined symptoms as well. it's all been a bit much really:wacko:
> 
> i also had quite a bit of anxiety - not at all something I am normally aquainted with and a lot of hair loss.
> 
> i have been really up and down with strong preg. symptoms over the last couple weeks. it did my head in actually. I honestly told DH that I would be surprised if I wasn't pregnant again:dohh:, 'cus it felt a lot like how I did before I got BFP in Dec. but clearly it's been all the hormones just flying around trying to find balance.
> 
> i know you're TTC this month as well so I don't want you to lose the inspiration to hope for all things wonderful. Anything and everything is possible! just be really gentle with yourself and my best advice is to do whatever works best for you to bring mind, body and spirit together.:hugs:

Wow thanks groovygrl, it really helps to hear I'm not the only one! Finally yesterday, the bloating went way down and I'm wearing my jeans without discomfort for the first time! The breasts also went back to normal (unfortunately) and the emotions are more under control, think I'm on the mend. Feels good to get back to that even tho I really miss being pg with all the symptoms!! Sorry to hear af got ya, but it's only first month out, we'll start trying as soon as I get rid of this yeast infection! I had an infection after the D&C and those antibiotics got me! Thanks for the great advice, and the same back at you! Here's to us :thumbup: :hugs:


----------

